# Tamoxifen Citrate 20mg x 30ml



## mikeyk24 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hey all.. Quick question regarding this dosage size.  Will this be sufficient for PCT after a 6-week Hdrol run at 50/50/75/75/75/75?

Thanks in advance.. I'm a noob here and looking for the best advice I can find.  Looking forward to learning more and more!


----------



## ScottyMac710 (Nov 15, 2011)

should be fine, you could pick up two so that you can give your rats a week at 40 to be safe then 20 the remaining few weeks - then have some left over (that way also if you need any on cycle you know you have extra)


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Nov 16, 2011)

Nolva is just going to control your estro while recovering.... I would pic up some clomid to jump start your boys.  run it something like  100/100/75/50


----------



## Hammer925 (Nov 16, 2011)

I ran an hdrol cycle as well and used nolvadex too. I doesed it at 40/40/20/20


----------



## ScottyMac710 (Nov 16, 2011)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> Nolva is just going to control your estro while recovering.... I would pic up some clomid to jump start your boys.  run it something like  100/100/75/50



I personally feel that I recover more quickly with clomid as well, but they have very similar effects as they will both restart LH and FSH and therefor, natural test and sperm production.


----------

